# Is 2cm bar spacing alright?



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

**No I still haven't got a cage lol** But I went down to a local pet store and they had a catalogue in there of lot of different cages at quite reasonable prices. They're was one I particularly liked, and it had 2cm bar spacing. I know that 1 inch is too much, but 2 cm is less than 1 inch. So is 2cm too much or it is alright? thanks!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am not great with my measurements but I am pretty sure 2cm is alright I was trying to convert it but I wasn't getting it right...lol I have seen cages online with 2 cm bar spacing and they were for cockatiels to give you an idea click on the link this cage here is 2cm bar spacing hope it helps 
http://www.robharvey.com/animage/parrot-cages/cuba-lg.jpg (just click on the picture to make it bigger and you will get a closer look)


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep, 2cm is fine. That's the spacing on Dooby's cage.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Laura and Plukie. 
It was a very nice cage, I wrote down the dimensions somewhere, it might be the one.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> it might be the one.


How long would it take for you to get it?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

It might be a little big, it's 4/5" while tiels can have 5/8", but i doubt you'll have a problem with it.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> It might be a little big, it's 4/5" while tiels can have 5/8", but i doubt you'll have a problem with it.


well I am glad someone knows there dimensions  I was trying to figure out what 2cm would be


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

if 2 cm = 4/5" and 4/5" is smaller then 5/8" of a inch you should be fine

I had to ask my boyfriend to make sure 4/5" is smaller then 5/8" because I couldn't remember but he said it is ( i take his word hes been in the contruction bussiness for a long time so i always run to him when it comes to messurments if it's not a even Inch I have no clue LOL)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

4/5" would be larger than 5/8", but i'm having second thoughts about 2cm = 4/5" now.  Let's just make the assumption that 2cm is fine for bar spacing, lol!!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> Let's just make the assumption that 2cm is fine for bar spacing, lol!!


Ok, LOL!! 



Babyluv12 said:


> How long would it take for you to get it?


I think it was 2-3 working days


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I can't wait!!! You have been so patient.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Plukie said:


> I can't wait!!! You have been so patient.


Thanks, I've just tried to get a good quality cage rather than rushing and buying a inexpensive cage that will start flaking and falling to bits after a couple of weeks. 
Oh and I can't wait either! LOL!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Thanks, I've just tried to get a good quality cage rather than rushing and buying a inexpensive cage that will start flaking and falling to bits after a couple of weeks.
> Oh and I can't wait either! LOL!!


your doing it the smart way  I just wish I had your patience  maybe my life would run a little smoother....LOL


----------

